# لمن له خبرة في مروحة اللابتوب



## حمدان المغني (31 أغسطس 2011)

اعرف ان هذا ليس المكان المناسب لطرح استفساري ,, اعتذر بدايةً

لكن للضروة 

لدي لابتوب توشيبا ستالايت l505

قبل يومين وفجأة بدأت المروحة تشتغل بصورة متواصلة مستمرة وبشكل مخيف ويخرج منها هواء ساخن من الجانب الايسر للجهاز منفذ المروحة . والجهاز يبدو وكأنه يسخن على ما اعتقد .

فما هي الاسباب المحتملة لحدوث مثل هذا الشيء المخيف والمقلق .

علماً انني لسى محمل ويندوز 7 جديد وبرنامج الفيروسات الافيرا محدث حتى هذا اليوم وفحصت كل شي تمام 


اغيتووووونا والله المستعان وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 أغسطس 2011)

:56: السلام عليكم أخي الكريم :56:
:81: أخي المشكلة ليست بالفيروسات او الانتي فايروس :81:
بل هناك سبب ما : وهو هناك خلل بنظام التبريد لديك ويرجح أن يكون السبب في قلة كريم التبريد على البروسيسور و هذا هو سبب عمل المروحة دائما لان هناك دوائر إلكترونية تحس بحرارة البروسيسور فعندما يسخن تعمل المروحة فورا وعندما يبرد البروسيسور لا تعمل 
وتلاحظ هذه النقطة عند إقلاع الحاسوب فلا تعمل المروحة لان البروسيسور بارد وتعمل عند بدء تشغيل الوندوز لان البروسيسور يبدأ يسخن
وهناك ملاحظة أخرى : هي ان الحاسوب يبطىء أداءه بسبب سخونة البروسيسور هل لاحظت هذه النقطة بحاسوبك أرجوا الرد ؟ 
ويجب عليك اخي الكريم أن لا تشغل الحاسوب كثيراً حتى لا يحترق البروسيسور بسبب السخونة الشديدة

:84: وكل عام وانتم بخير :84:
​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 أغسطس 2011)

:56:السلام عليكم أخي الكريم :56:
وهناك سبب آخر من الممكن أن يكون سبب هذه المشكلة 
وهي من الممكن أن يكون وندوز 7 ليس مناسب لمواصفات حاسوبك 
لانه يستخدم كمية كبيرة من البروسيسور و الرام فيتعرض الحاسوب للسخونة الشديدة 
:81: أرجوا الرد ! :81:​


----------



## seen209 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
حصلت معي هذه المشكلة بعد فترة من شرائي للجهاز بس طلعت المشكلة ان في برنامج على الc دائما run ومسوي ضغط على ال cpu بحيث يكون هذا البرنامج يستخدم طاقة كبيرة من طاقة ال cpu وبعد ازالة البرنامج رجع الوضع تمام وقل استهلاك البطارية بشكل طبيعي وطبعا احتياطا اشتريت cooler bad usb وصار الوضع احسن


----------



## حمدان المغني (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر للجميع 

ارغب التوضيح التالي 

لم الاحظ اي بطء في سرعة الجهاز طبيعي كما هو من السابق

الكمبيوتر حديث وجاء علية من الوكالة ويندوز 7


الامر الاغرب انني اشغل الكمبيوتر على ويندوز آخر اكس بي ولا الاحظ هذه الشي يحدث ولما ادخل ويندوز 7 تظهر المشكلة 

اعتقد انه خلل او برنامج في ويندوز 7 لكن معقوووووووووول مش عارف 

تحيااااتي


----------



## zeid25 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا متخصص في مجال صيانة اجهزة الكمبيوتر العادي والمحمول وضمن هذا الإطار
سأحاول الإجابة على سؤالك بشكل عام لأن الجهاز ليس أمامي
إن كثير من اجهزة الكمبيوتر تحدث فيها هذه المشكلة وهي تنتج من احدى الأسباب التالية :
- المروحة تدور ولكن فتحات مرور الهواء من الداخل مليئة بالغبار أو ما يعادله مما يعيق عملية التبريد
- وجود برنامج أوفيروس يجعل المعالج يعمل بأقصى طاقته حيث يمكن الضغط دفعة واحدة على 
ctr + alt + delete وبعد ذلك الذهاب الى قسم العمليات لتجد كم يعمل المعالج
وما هو البرنامج المسؤل عن ذلك .
- تعرض الكمبيوتر للسقوط او لعملية عرك تؤدي في بعض الأحيان الى عدم تماس حراري جيد بين
المعالج ونظام التبريد
- المروحة تدور ولكن ليس بالسرعة المطلوبة نتيجة لخلل بها او في قسم التغذية الكهربائية للمروحة
- وضع الجهاز على سرير مرن او ما يعادله قد يؤدي الى سد فتحة دخول الهواء الموجودة في
اسفل الجهاز 

هذه هي الأسباب الأكثر شيوعا وطبعا هناك اسباب اخرى يعرفها المتخصصون
تحياتي


----------



## seen209 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

وعلى الارجح ان المعالج يعمل بأقصى طاقته وفي هذه الحالة ترتفع درجة حرارته وتلقائية تزداد سرعة المروحة


----------



## حمدان المغني (2 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

حاولت التأكد من براج مراقبة النظام وادارة المهام ووجدت ان هناك ملف يأخذ من cpu 98%

اسم الملف هذا

conhost.exe bitcoin - miner

طبعاً هذا الملف اقوم بتوقيفة من ادارة المهام ويهدأ الكمبيوتر وتنطفىء المروحة لكنة يعاود العمل تلقائيا بصورة اوتوماتيكية وبصورة مستمرة وخصوصا عندما يكون الفايرفوكس يعمل بالدي اس ال

الغريب بالموضوع انني اعمل دائماً بالدي اس ال والفايرفوكس ولم تكن تظهر لي هذه المشكلة 

فهل هذا الملف الذي يعمل تلقائيا هو السبب وهل هو ضروري ويعتير من ملفات النظام الاساسية وكيف اتخلص منه ؟؟؟

اعتقد اانني هكذا قد ساهمت بنسبة 90% في حل المشكلة واذا عوف السبب بطل العجب 


انتظر الرد مع تحيااااتي وشكري ..


----------



## حمدان المغني (2 سبتمبر 2011)

حمدان المغني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> حاولت التأكد من براج مراقبة النظام وادارة المهام ووجدت ان هناك ملف يأخذ من cpu 98%
> 
> ...




المشكلة انني احصل هذا الملف في temp

الغية يرجع مرة ثانية اتعبني


----------



## zeid25 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

إذن الأسباب التي قدمتها لك كانت صحيحة ومتابعتك لهذا الموضوع جعلتك تتعرف على السبب
إنه برنامج يشغل المعالج والحقيقة انه ليس برنامج ولكن فيروس دخل الكمبيوتر لديك وفام بتعديل
احد ملفات النظام ولا يمكنك العودة الى الوراء .
الحل : إذا كانت لديك خبرة فيمكنك تغيير البيوس بحيث يقلع من السي دي
ومن ثم تقلع الجهاز من خلال برنامج ال hiren t boot ويجب ان يكون البرنامج من
الإصدار رقم عشرة فما فوق ومن ثم الإقلاع من برنامج الوندوز الموجود على ال cd
ومن ثم تتبع مكان وجود الملف المطلوب وحذفه
الحل الثاني : استخدام برامج مكافحة الفيروسات الموجودة في نفس القرص لعلها تفيدك
الحل الثالث : فرمتة الكمبيوتر

تحياتي


----------



## حمدان المغني (7 سبتمبر 2011)

zeid25 قال:


> إذن الأسباب التي قدمتها لك كانت صحيحة ومتابعتك لهذا الموضوع جعلتك تتعرف على السبب
> إنه برنامج يشغل المعالج والحقيقة انه ليس برنامج ولكن فيروس دخل الكمبيوتر لديك وفام بتعديل
> احد ملفات النظام ولا يمكنك العودة الى الوراء .
> الحل : إذا كانت لديك خبرة فيمكنك تغيير البيوس بحيث يقلع من السي دي
> ...



===============================


اشكرك اخي لكن الصراحة هذا الفيروس من اخطر انواع الفيروسات ,,, حاولت معه كل الطرق لكنة يرجع حتى وقد حذفته من البوت ومن ويندوز آخر

فلم يكن لدي الحل الا الفرمتة وتحميل ويندوز آخر وبهذا انتهت المشكلة ..


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم هناك ملاحظة هامة :
الوندوز الذي جاء مع حاسوبك اصلي 100% ويوجد سيريال لتفعيل النسخة باسفل اللاب توب :d
إحتمال كبير يكون هذا فايروس لان الوندوز هذا اصلي ولا يكون معطوب :8:
من الافضل لك أن تفرمت الهارد و تسطب وندوز من جديد هذا الأفضل لكي لا يعود مرة أخرى 
لان بعض الفيروسات تنسخ نفسها عدد من المرات في درايف الوندوز​


----------



## حمدان المغني (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووورين 

فرمتنا 

وحملنا ويندوز من جديد


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (30 أغسطس 2012)

_*جزاكم الله خيراً
*_


----------

